# All About Q1 - the World's Tallest Residential Tower



## Ari Gold (Nov 13, 2006)

weird said:


> What do you know about the blonde one? :laugh:
> 
> Great building, good design, nice observation deck. But, i dont like the pink night-lighting. Anyway, cool!


Totally Agree with ya Mate. Pffff who needs advertising when you just stick a few hotties in the shot. Everthing seems Nice all of a sudden.

Yeah its an Awesome building. The Pink just sucks though.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

^the pink lighting was chosen because of Cancer week.they do it to alot of landmarks annually in Australia.

more piccies




















velco


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

more from Patrick Beckers


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Wow, amazing pics


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Q1 stairwell `defective'*
10 October 2009
The Courier-Mail

ONE of the two fire escapes in Gold Coast highrise Q1 is defective, the state's building watchdog has claimed in a report obtained by The Courier-Mail.

The north stairwell from levels 3 to 74 of the world's tallest residential building has been deemed defective by the Building Services Authority.

It issued Q1's builder, Gold Coast-based developer Sunland, with a request to rectify the defects in July.

The claimed defects relate to the so-called stairwell pressurisation system and a lack of air flow, which is needed to prevent smoke from entering the stairwell from a fire-affected floor.

``The stairwell pressurisation system . . . in its current `as constructed' configuration is defective,'' the BSA has stated.

``It does not meet the minimum air flow requirement of 1 m/s (metre per second) of the standard upon activation of the fire alarm system.''

One owner in the 79-storey tower told The Courier-Mail: ``The building itself is a good building but it has defects that need to be fixed urgently. ''

He claimed the stairwell defects were a major concern because in the event of a fire there could be an ``ingress of smoke into the stairwell''.

He said that in effect if the tower's residents tried to walk down the stairwell during a fire emergency and it had smoke in it that would be of great concern.

BSA general manager Ian Jennings yesterday confirmed the stairwell issue was still being investigated.

Mr Jennings said the BSA hired an independent mechanical engineer to inspect, sample and report on the stairwell pressurisation.

Sunland Group managing director Sahba Abedian said the company had commissioned an independent engineering report into the matter, which had been forwarded to the BSA. Mr Abedian said the report indicated the stairwell pressurisation system was ``fit for purpose''.

The Courier-Mail this week revealed claims by angry apartment owners Q1 was rusting and leaking.

Mr Abedian said any suggestion the building was falling apart was ``absolute nonsense and insulting''.

``There are issues from time to time. We will rectify any matters that warrant being rectified.''


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://www.pbase.com/barry_2718/sigma1020


----------



## linum (Oct 5, 2010)

This tower was much needed on the GC skyline ... Soul will keep things looking good


----------



## sathya_226 (Mar 26, 2006)

How long is it going to stand tall is a ? . Watch out for under construction World one tower in Mumbai...


----------



## AndrewJM3D (May 1, 2009)

So according to the article it's a hotel/condo, so it's not really the worlds tallest all residential building.

I had no idea that this was a Resort as well - http://www.q1.com.au/home.html


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

^^I'm pretty sure people just let out the apartments they themself bought.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

I wasn't aware it was a hotel. Sub-letting / leasing is a different thing altogether.


----------

